# New to WW - Wheel Swap value?



## fcchambers (Mar 3, 2007)

Greetings... Ending my first roadbike season, and I am looking to tweak my beginner bike (Cannondale Synapse Alloy 4) a little...

Since *I* don't have much in the way of weight to loose  I'm considering swapping out the stock Mavic CXP22's - which - not having a scale - I'm taking from published specs to be around 1900 g with a pair of Neuvation R28 SL3s at around 1550g for $299...

...I'd also roll some lighter tires... I'm thinking I'd loose around 350-400 grams in total? Since it's "rotational weight" that makes it like, what, 72 pounds?  

Seriously, in the esteamed opinion of the readership, does this seem to be a somewhat reasonable approach, given the bike (Assuming I need to keep this bike at least a few more seasons?)

Also, Neuvation is offering ceramic bearings for 60 bucks extra... My inclination would be to "pass" on 60 dollar bearings for $300 wheels...

Any thoughts/comments would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## tubafreak (Apr 24, 2006)

Get the wheels, skip the bearings, splurge on the tires.

Enjoy.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Excalty what tubafreak said!


----------



## flyboy50 (Mar 13, 2007)

I just ordered that wheelset too. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

flyboy50 said:


> I just ordered that wheelset too. Can't wait to try it out.


So tell us- How do you like the new wheels?


----------



## fcchambers (Mar 3, 2007)

*Preliminary view on the R28 SL3s*

It's been a hectic couple of weeks, I only have one 40 mile ride (Minneapolis Bike Tour) on them... Here's my amateurish observations. Bear in mind, I'm a club rider, 25 to 50 mile rides on average, 1200 miles a year, riding a 15 to 17 MPH average pace. Some might say "Fred."

1) Great customer service, fast ship, well packed
2) Tires went on with no tools (Michelin Krylions)
3) To this relatively new roadie the difference was clearly apparent... I rode with less effort, coasted much better than with the stock Mavic CXP-22 rims w/Cannondale hubs
4) I'd go out on a limb and say that a set of low price/high value wheels like the Neuvations make a ton of sense on a $1K bike.
5) Did NOT go ceramic bearings... could not find any science to remotely justify the expenditure for a recreational rider like myself
6) Went with a SRAM PG-970 cassette, same specs as the Ultegra - something like 20 bucks less

I know it was reccomended to "splurge" on tires -- I certainly didn't do that with a set of Krylions - but I'm actually kinda impressed with the dollar to value ratio of the Michelins as well...

Will post a formal review when I have a couple of hundred miles on them...


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Mu bike came with Mavic Aksium wheels. I have been looking at the Neuvations too, but not sure it would be worth it.

Is this a good upgrade? I think the Aksiums are around 1850 grams.

Are there better/lighter wheels for under $600 bucks?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

robertburns3 said:


> Mu bike came with Mavic Aksium wheels. I have been looking at the Neuvations too, but not sure it would be worth it.
> 
> Is this a good upgrade? I think the Aksiums are around 1850 grams.
> 
> Are there better/lighter wheels for under $600 bucks?


Good upgrade to save weight and overall a bit better.

Custom handbuilts for under $600 might be even better.


----------



## flyboy50 (Mar 13, 2007)

> So tell us- How do you like the new wheels?


I love them. I only have about 300 miles on them, but I took them on a 95 mile group ride with about 3000 feet of climbing and they climb really well. Attacking uphill is the primary strength of light wheels. These wheels are aero too, though. 

Getting out of the saddle feels different, it takes much less effort to swing the bike. :thumbsup: 

In short, I think these wheels are worth much more than $300, and I would definately buy them again even for $400 or $500.


----------



## phins42 (Jan 5, 2007)

I will most likely be getting these in a couple months, they have gotten some good reviews on here(see attached link). 
They are 2.0 1300gms $270+shipping( I think 40 to 50)
and 3.0 1500gms 225 + shipping
http://www.bikesoul.com/wheeldivision.html



http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=45653


----------



## kevzl (Apr 13, 2006)

I recently emailed Soul and they responded with the following regarding the 2.0:

"We have changed the spokes to stronger and stiffer 'sandvick' stainless
steel spokes. This allows us to build the wheels with higher tensions.
As such the wheels now cost USD300 instead.

Shipping to the US is USD57 for a 2 week service and USD97 for a 2-4 day
service. We always recommend the latter as it has proven to be more
reliable and allows for tracking. "


----------

